# Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …



## Mario09 (12. Mai 2013)

Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …

demnächst beziehen  wir unser neues heim =  Projekt Umbau von”Mamas Schaugarten” zum wohlfühl- und Nutzgarten startet 

die Gartenfläche von ca. 500m2 bewachsen derzeit noch vornehmlich englische Rosen, und ähnliches Ziergewächs, jede vorstellbare Art an Beerensorten und das eine oder andere Obstbäumchen... auch ein nach Vergrößerung schreiendes  Minihochbeet steht bereits zur Verfügung , sowie ein kleiner – noch nicht so feiner  - Gartenteich

das wird umgestaltet zu einem natur- und Nutzgarten mit Permakultur, kompost.  wohlfühloase am Teich... Grillstation sowie Lehmofen inklusive

Einge vorläufige Liste der Projekte im Garten bzw. was euch erwartet  :

-gemüsebeet 200m3 ca. 
das derzeit vorhandene Hochbeet wird zu allererste flächenmäßig verdoppelt

-hühner 
geplant (voraussichtlich erst ab nächstem Jahr) sind ein Hühnestall und 3-5 Hühner

-lehmofen Bau 
insgesamt wird es 3 “bekochbare” stellen im Garten  geben, die auf die wir uns am meisten freuen – die allerdings auch die größte  Herausforderung stellt  - wird ein Lehmofen sein

-teich mit kleinem Steg zum füsse reinhängen  und Seele baumeln lassen
der vorhanden kleine Hochteich wird definitiv umgestaltet, ein Fixpunkt ist ein kleiner Steg!

-Gewächshaus
eine Idee war, das vorhandene carboard mit scheibe n auszukleiden und als Gewächshaus zu nutzen … mal sehen ...wenn nicht so wird auf jeden Fall auf andere Art ein Gewächshaus  zur Überwinterung entstehen  

-Hügelbeete
müssen sein!

-Grillplatz tiefer legen und Feuerstelle 
die  2. Kochstelle im Garten - “Grundsteine” sind bereits gelegt  

-Feuerstelle/Schale Terrasse

.umbau Bepflanzung ganzer Garten 
derzeit dominieren hochgezüchtete Rosen und allerlei schnickschnack pflanzen viele teile des Gartens … das wird sich rasch ändern!!  

-Erde vorbereiten Gründüngung 
Mitte Juni können wir endlich aktiv mit den Projekten  beginnen …. jede menge Samengut haben wir schon bestellt – einer der wichtigsten Bestandteile  natürlich mal ordentlich Gründünger für eine gutes Ergebnis nächstes Jahr 
-hauswandbegrünung
eine komplette Seite des Hauses soll mit wildem __ wein oder ähnlichem bewachsen werden

-bienen
imkerkurs bzw. selbststidium der Imkerei stehen noch bevor … eigener Honig gehört  jedenfalls definitiv weit oben auf der Wunschliste !

- bestimmt haben wir noch einiges vergessen  Updates folgen selbstverständlich

werden hier den ganzen Umbau Dokumentieren und freuen uns über jede menge konstruktive Kritik und Ideen!!

einige DIY Projekte werden wir in die jeweiligen Unterforen packen , um die übersicht  zu wahren 


So richtig los gehst ab 1. Juli   -  bis dahin verbringen wir die zeit mit Ideen sammeln, Vorbereitungen Treffen und Vorfreude )

hier ein paar der Samen die nur noch auf ihre Aussaat warten :

Buschbohne
Sonnenblumen
Zuckermais Bantam
Mangold Bunt
Tomate Roma
Annanastomate
Wiesenblumen und Kräutermischung (mehrjährig)
Kapuzinerkresse (rankend)
Karotten (rote riesen)
Fenchel Fruchtfenchel mehrjährig
Phacelia Bienenweide Gründünger
Urmöhre Purple Haze
Saat-Sortiment "Kräuter" - 7 Sorten
Schattenblumen Mischung ein- und mehrjährig
Rosmarin mehrjährig
Kürbis Muscat De Provence
Kürbis Atlantic Giant (Dills)
Zwiebeln Freddy Winterhecke
Kräutermischungen Frankfurter Grüne Soße Mix
Kresse __ Brunnenkresse
Tempo-Grün-Mischung Gründünger
__ Salbei mehrjährig
Pastinaken Halblange weisse
Sauerampfer mehrjährig
Schmetterlingswiese Mischung ein- und mehrjähriger Arten
Bienenfutterpflanzen Mischung mehrjähriger Arten
Saatgut Erdbeere ' Fresca '
Hokkaido-Kürbis 'Uchiki Kuri'
Phacelia – Gründünger
Zierkürbis, 'Speckled Swan
Wiesen-__ Gänseblümchen
Tetra-Dill
Bärlauch Waldknoblauch Allium ursinum
Estragon
__ Ziergräser Mischung

Fotos vom Garten siehe:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38843

lg Mario


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Moin,

da hast Du dir aber eine Menge für 500 m² vorgenommen. Du kannst übrigens bereits hochgeladene Fotos hier ruhig einfügen. Einfach rechts unter den Smileys den Dateimanager öffnen, da findest Du sie, das ist für die User einfacher, als zwischen den Threads hin und her zu hüpfen.


----------



## Mario09 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Huhu Christine, 

Danke Supi da ist er versteckt der Dateimanager das erleichtert einiges 

Ja ich weiß da haben wir uns viel vorgenommen (haben auch viele begeisterte Helfer/Freunde  für größere Projekte)

und falls der Platz nicht passt haben wir Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten vor der Tür (Feld Pachten von einer Nachbarin so gut wie Gratis, Omas Garten mit alt Baumbestand wo wir auch garteln können , gg haben schon weit vor überlegt )

lg Mario

PS: nach den 10000 tollen fotos/dokus hier ect juckt es mich schon so sehr in den fingern  kann es kaum mehr aushalten loszulegen ! gg ... erste Samen werden hier schon am Fenster vorgezogen gg


----------



## Joerg (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Mario,
das mit den tollen Fotos kannst du erst mal vergessen. Bilder will hier eigentlich kaum jemand sehen. 
Lass mal deinen Gedanken und Bildern freien Lauf. Du siehst ja wir nehmen es mit Humor, wenn es jemand ernst meint. 

Die Planung der Umsetzung ist schon ein großer Teil der Freude, wenn es dann nachher entsprechend aussieht.


----------



## Kolja (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Hallo Mario,

upps, das sind aber viele Projekte.

ich gestalte seit 2 Jahren 400 m² um. Ich arbeite jedoch auch zu 90 %  alleine. Für mich habe ich festgestellt, dass am besten nur eins nach dem anderen geht. Zu viele Baustellen haben mich belastet. Jetzt bin ich erst mal froh eine fertige Terrasse zu haben. 

Dadurch, dass ich mir Zeit lasse bzw. auch gar nicht schneller kann, habe ich viel Zeit zur Beobachtung des Kleinklimas, der vorhandenn Pflanzen, Licht und Schatten und der Bodenbeschaffenheit. Das gibt mir mehr Sicherheit bei der Pflanzenauswahl.

Zur Wandbegrünung. Hier würde ich mich noch mal schlau machen. Wilder __ Wein wächst stark und geht evtl. unters Dach. Hier eine Seite : http://www.fassadengruen.de/uw/kletterpflanzen/uw/wilder-wein/wilder-wein.htm

Gemüsebeet: meinst du 200 m²? Das ist aber 'ne Menge.

Viel Spaß bei Deiner weiteren Planung


----------



## Mario09 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Huhu Kolja,

ja ich weiß da haben wir uns was vorgenommen ! Die Baustellen werden nicht alle gleichzeitig Stattfinden  ... 

Ja 200m² Gemüsebeet sind geplant ! 
Den Sommer werden es nur 50m² ...Boden für die restlichen 150m² muss noch vorbereitet werden (gründüngung ect) !

Wandberünung hab ich mich schon eingelesen, Danke für den Link .... Ja das ich den Wildenwein ab und zu, dran hindern muss ins dach zu Wachsen ect ist mir klar, wollen es aber mal Probieren ...

Wollen den Sommer halt soviel wie möglich Umbauen ,da wir beide zu der Zeit 4 Monate Frei haben.

Und mit unseren kleinen Freunde/Bautrupp bin ich zuversichtlich das da was weiter geht  ...

Aja und nächstes Jahr wollen wir dann auch so eine Plakette haben  , und wollen so gut wie alle Punkte erfüllen ...
http://www.naturimgarten.at/noe-gartenplakette

Auf gehts zum Garteln üben nach http://solila.blogsport.eu/

lg Mario

PS.: gibt es Fotos von deinem Umbau neugierig bin  ?


----------



## Kolja (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Hallo Mario,

ja Fotos gibt's. Jetzt hast du mich dazu gebracht, spontan die Fotos 2012 einzusortieren. Danke. 

Der Garten bestand hauptsächlich aus Gartenhaus und Rasen und einem Kartoffelbeet.
Da wo das Gartenhaus stand und es jetzt am wildesten aussieht, wird der Teich entstehen. Außer der Terrasse bzw. dem ganzen Eingangsbereich habe ich um das Gemüsebeet Rosen gepflanzt, zur rechten Seite entsteht eine Hecke, ein Apfelbaum ist eingezogen und einiges mehr. 
Dieses Jahr werde ich am Teich schaufeln, evtl. schon mal das Sumpfbeet anlegen und einfach mal schauen wie weit ich komme. 
Hier die Ansicht von oben aufs Haus 2009 und 2012.

  

die Aussicht vom Haus
  

die Terrasse von oben
  

Seitenweg, Treppe 
   

Ich wünsche Euch ein gutes Gelingen. Und immer schön Fotos machen.


----------



## Mario09 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Huhu Andrea,
Wow da hast du ja echt einiges auch gemacht, gefällt mir sehr gut  

Ja natürlich Berichte ich  mit vielen Fotos...
Kann es schon kaum abwarten loszulegen!

lg Mario


----------



## Mario09 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Huhu,
kleiner zwischen bericht, 
nach langem suchen hab ich jetzt 2 Big Bags Lehm Erdfeucht(2,6 tonnen) bestellt für 1 Juli ... für diverse bauprojekte 

1. Lehmoffen 
2.Teich
3.Bank für Grillplatz 
4.Teich Substrat

lg Mario


----------



## Mario09 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Huhu,

ein Update wieder mal ...
(bis ich den Garten habe muss ich mich ja mit was anderen beschäftigen  )

1)Das bestellte Saatgut ist mal angekommen


 
2)Einen Billigeren Lehmerzeuger (Selbstabholung) gefunden wo ich 0,5 Tonnen auch kaufen kann ...das schafft mein Auto noch 

Für Lehmgrobputz 0/3 Stroh  hab ich mich derzeit entschieden für den Lehmofenbau oder wer vielleicht ein Tipp was ich nehmen sollte?

(poste mal den Link vielleicht suchen ja auch ein paar aus Wien Umgebung Lehm, hoffe ist ok)
http://www.lehmputze.at/index.html
http://www.derlehmbackofen.de/index1.html

Die ersten Projekte sind nun Fix geplant für die ersten 3 Wochen 
(Umzug ist auch nebenbei aber da ist scho alles geplant  )

1)Umbau Beet + Bepflanzen


 
2)Gründüngung ausbringen (Beete vorbereiten neue) 
3)Lehmofen Bau
4)Hochteich Terrasse kleine (Holzsteg klein in Planung, muss mir das dann mal vor Ort nochmal anschauen)


 
5)Diverse andere klein Projekte ( Kies entfernen ect.)

lg Mario

PS.:juhu endlich die Funktion Bilder einfügen geschnallt , und mal weiter Infos saugen  und recherchieren


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Servus Helmut!

Das Teichprojekt ist extra: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38843


----------



## jolantha (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Hallo, da warst Du ja wirklich schon fleißig !


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Oh 

Danke Elschen 

Ich habe mal meinen Beitrag rüber verschoben ...


----------



## Mario09 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Huhu,

da gerade extrem viel zu tun ist im Garten , heute nur Fotos !

Teil 1:


----------



## Mario09 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Teil 2:


----------



## Mario09 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Huhu,

Heute zeige ich euch ein paar Fotos von unserem 2 Garten sozusagen den wir auch zu 100% Gratis nutzen dürfen 

Morgen soll es endlich Regnen und abkühlen (seit 4 Wochen Hitzewelle) dann werde ich auch ein bisschen genauer berichten, da endlich mal Zeit derzeit Gieße ich hauptsächlich jeden  Tag 5 Stunden (beide Gärten) trotzdem dörrt alles ein bisschen vor sich hin.

Fotos:
Thujen bissl grösse
 

 

Obstbäume Apfel, Nüsse, Zwetschken (pflaumen)
 

 

 

 

Tanne


----------



## anz111 (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Hallo Mario!

Da hast du dir ja einiges vorgenommen. Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, da wir auch auf diesem Weg sind. Unser Garten hat auch die entsprechende Größe, um schön langsam auf Selbstversorgung umzusteigen. 

Hast du mit dem Brotbackofen schon begonnen? Ich stecke gerade mitten in der Planung, bzw. ist mir ein Teich dazwischengekommen. Warum ein Lehmbackofen?

Schöne Grüße aus Salzburg

Oliver


----------



## Mario09 (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*



anz111 schrieb:


> Hast du mit dem Brotbackofen schon begonnen? Ich stecke gerade mitten in der Planung, bzw. ist mir ein Teich dazwischengekommen. Warum ein Lehmbackofen?



Huhu Oliver ,

nein der Lehmofen ist für Mitte September geplant ...

Warum ein Lehmofen , weil ich daraus die besten Pizzen und Brote gegessen habe.

Ein kleines Update der 2 neuen Projekte:
1)Feuerschale Plätzchen
2)3 Beet angelegt 

und Natürlich Fotos


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Servus Mario

Unser eins würde aus der Wanne in Bild 6 einen Miniteich mit einer schönen Seerose machen


----------



## jolantha (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Mario
> 
> Unser eins würde aus der Wanne in Bild 6 einen Miniteich mit einer schönen Seerose machen



Nicht unbedingt, ich könnte mir vorstellen bei 35 Grad in der Sonne, ein erfrischendes
Sitzbad zu nehmen, natürlich mit einem eiskalten Bier !!


----------



## Mario09 (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

gg dachte ich mir das das kommt,

war eine  lange Überlegung Wasser oder Feuer  .....

Und nach dem ersten Feuertest das dann die Terrasse so-gut wie Gelsenfrei gehalten hat  war der Beschluss Feuerschale Fix 

Zum abkühlen nehme ich lieber den Hundepool oder den Pool im Garten gg bisschen klein für  mich die Wanne ....


----------



## Mario09 (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Huhu,

Heute wieder nur Gartenimpressionen...


----------



## Mario09 (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*


----------



## Mario09 (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Vorplatz:


----------



## Mario09 (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

kleiner kleiner teil der ernte..


----------



## Mario09 (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*


----------



## rut49 (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Hallo Mario,
da läuft einem das Wasser im Mund zusammen!! Das sieht alles sehr lecker aus!!
Aber vor dem Genuss kommt jede Menge Arbeit- ich hoffe, du hast viele fleißige Heinzelmännchen?
:cuRegina


----------



## peterL (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Woww, sehr große Ausbeute!
Die gab es bei uns in diesem Jahr nicht...
Dafür haben wir ein wenig an der Terrasse gearbeitet und konnten auch endlich unsere Ecke verschönern. Mein Mann kam auf die Idee, an der Hauswand unter dem Terrassendach Stereoboxen aus dem Lautsprechershop  von Teufel zu kaufen und anzubringen. Ich hielt ihn für verrückt. Doch nun können wir uns, wenn wir wollten, von morgens bis abends mit Musik auf der Terasse beschallen lassen 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Mario09 (5. Mai 2015)

huhu, 
es hat sich soviel getan seit dem das ich gar nicht weiss wo ich anfagen soll  
daher einfach nur ein foto update mal  

aja und eine 3000 quadratmeter grosse streuobstwiese 10 min vom haus entfernt und komplett eingezäunt haben wir auch noch jetzt , seit diesen winter

garten:


----------



## Mario09 (5. Mai 2015)

und die streuobstwiese noch:


----------



## Mario09 (14. Mai 2015)




----------



## Mario09 (14. Mai 2015)

teil 2


----------



## Mario09 (14. Mai 2015)

rucola blüte
  

aronia blüte
  

Ganzblatt-Waldrebe (Clematis integrifolia)
  

_Pimpinelle / Kleiner Wiesenknopf_
_  _

_goldlauch toller ersatz für bärlauch bis juni_
_  _


----------



## Mario09 (16. Juni 2015)

fotos


----------

